# Sticky  Tutorial: How to put pictures into your posts



## chopper

I would like to offer our users and guests this "how to" about posting photos to forums such as this. You can also use these same services to share photos with family and friends via email once you have the "URL" (full web address) of your hosted photo.

There are many free image hosting services out there. I have listed some of the largest and most popular sites below.

Photobucket will be used for this tutorial as this is perhaps the most popular site for free image hosting but here are some others if you want to check them out.

1. Photobucket: http://photobucket.com/
2. ImageShack: http://imageshack.us/
3. FreeImageHosting: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/
4. imgPlace: http://www.imgplace.com/
5. AllYouCanUpload: http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/
6. ImageVenue: http://www.imagevenue.com/
7. TinyPic: http://tinypic.com/

*Step 1:* Open a free image hosting account and start uploading the images you want to show in your posts. These images should be saved on your computer somewhere.










*Step 2:* After uploading your photos, you can place them into a special folder if you want. This is really only for organizational purposes. You don't have to create folders if you don't want. You will of course, want to click the "save" button so your photos are saved.










*Step 3:* Grab the full URL that the free hosting service provides to you. This URL can be copied and pasted into a message board post or even pasted right into an email for your friends and family to see.










*Step 4:* Insert the image into your post. Click the "image" button and simply paste the link you copied above into the URL box and your photo will appear in the post.










*Step 5: *Simply paste the URL you copied from Photobucket into this box and click "ok".










You are all done! After adding the full URL to your photo and after clicking the "OK" button above, your image will now show up in your post for everyone to see.


----------



## AudreyCastle

Thanks for the information. I was searching for something like this on how to upload pictures.


----------

